# 1827 EXLT and ST327T Tracks



## BlairSquires (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello,

I need to replace the left track on my 1827 EXLT and the part is $1600.00+tax. I may be able to get a used ST327T for less than that. I am wondering if the tracks on one will fit the other?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! If this is your machine, it's looking like a track is about $430 USD? Part 532443390. 
https://www.partstree.com/models/1827-exlt-961930077-00-husqvarna-27-snow-blower-2011-08/wheels-tires-31/

Here's one on eBay for $200: 
https://www.ebay.com/i/323119274003?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=323119274003&targetid=860219315017&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9001885&poi=&campaignid=6469981122&mkgroupid=86285324342&rlsatarget=pla-860219315017&abcId=1141176&merchantid=114996761&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI77zQ8v-V5wIVooVaBR3BEAsyEAkYASABEgKfBvD_BwE

Do you need just the track? Or the entire assembly for that side, with the wheel and stuff? Those assemblies look to be more like $1,250 USD. But if just the track broke, hopefully you can get it up and running for at least a more manageable price. 

I'd look up the part numbers for the ST327T and see if the track number matches. But maybe you can replace just the track, vs buying and stripping another machine.


----------



## BlairSquires (Jan 22, 2020)

It is the $1250 USD part I need. I did look up each part # and they are not the same # or price. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Just for understanding, is this a case where like the track broke, and the wheel and the other parts also broke? Something that really requires the $1250 complete-assembly version, rather than being able to replace just the track? Or just the wheel, etc? 

Also interesting info for those of us with wheeled machines, but who are intrigued by tracks. They sound really cool, but cost of parts has been a concern of mine. 

(BTW, Googling a left-hand track assembly number, 532443389, found this one for $956: 
https://www.sepw.com/parts/ayp-532443389-wheel-asm-track-lh-snow/ )


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: just curious why you need the assembly.

Wow, just wow. I had no clue how expensive those tracks could be. You have a really nice machine if it's the 414cc 27". Good power to width. I've been looking for a cheap tracked machine to rebuild but I'm sure going to check into parts $$$ deeper before pulling the trigger on a purchase after seeing this.
Depending on what the other side is looking like, what you can do to prolong the other sides life, you might want to be looking for a whole spare machine if you can find one at a good price. 


.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, 27", 414cc, tracks, and hydrostatic drive. It looks like a beast of a machine! 

I'd love to better understand why the whole assembly needs to be replaced. If nothing else than to better understand the details of how the tracked machines operate, and the challenges. 

I could understand a track failing, it's rubber, and has to flex quite a bit. But I'm curious to learn what other stuff in the assembly could fail, causing a >$1,000 repair bill.


----------



## BlairSquires (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes, it is the 414 cc. Attached 2 are pics, one broken and the other not. That whole piece would need to be replaced not just the sprocket.

I did manage to come up with a repair myself using the click pin that goes through the shaft to make the sprocket to move with the shaft.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow that's nuts!

You might consider taking the thing to a local machine shop and see if they could make a replacement shaft and attach it to the sprocket. It would probably be expensive, but probably less than $1,200!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks like maybe that's the shaft that gets driven by the transmission, and in-turn, makes the metal wheel for the track rotate? My assumption is the two pieces that broke off are what get twisted, to rotate the wheel. 

With the clip on the shaft, maybe that shaft could be slid out, and just that shaft replaced? Even if it was sold as part of that metal wheel for the track, that's hopefully cheaper than replacing the entire assembly. 

The parts list I linked to may not be for your exact machine, and in looking quickly, I didn't stumble across a part that looks like that shaft. But if it were mine, I'd investigate if I could replace the shaft itself, or the shaft plus whatever it's attached to. 

It's also conceivable that those broken ears could be welded back onto the shaft, or even make a new end for that shaft, duplicating the ears shape, and weld that on. If the part itself couldn't be replaced.

Recognizing that it would be more hassle, but you might even be able to bring the broken shaft (and ideally the good one) to a machine shop, they could maybe make you another one. It it's splined, that would likely be tougher, though.


----------



## BlairSquires (Jan 22, 2020)

I did think about welding them back on, but it is all cast iron, which isn't the easiest weld or most reliable given where the weld would have to be. The sprocket and the two pieces that broke off are one solid piece - they was cast that way.

Pics of the repair are attached. I use a hacksaw to cut two holes on the outside of the sprocket so the pin could fit so when the axle spins it take the sprocket with it. Then on the inside I needed a sleeve/spacer over the axle between the inside of the sprocket and the machine (silver ring).

Everything is ok as of now. Hopefully no more trouble. Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice work on the repair, that's great! 

Yeah, cast iron would make that quite a bit more difficult, from my understanding. But if it still stays aligned with the axle, and has a new way to transfer the torque, hopefully you'll be back in-business for a long time! 

I'd probably keep a spare pin or two around, in case that shears off in a storm. There's probably a lot of torque going through that. I wouldn't want to suddenly break off the pin during a blizzard, and have to go for the shovel.


----------

